# Custom taper



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Had my mini taper lasered on both sides to give it a more personalized flair. Thinking of doing it to all my tools.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Wow Slingr that looks sweet! Did you have someone local do that?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Had my mini taper lasered on both sides to give it a more personalized flair. Thinking of doing it to all my tools.


 that looks sweet


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

That is awesome!:thumbsup: I want some naked ladies like on truck mudflaps put on mine lol.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Pretty "slick"! Never tried a mini taper before. Bet that hurts your feeling less on a big angle day.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I've got a mini Concorde that is probably twenty years old and a two year old DM. Guess which one gets used the most.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You can't F/K with money!!!!


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks awesome! Columbia makes a nice tool and the customization is sweet. No worries about it walking off!


----------

